# World tallest buildings with balconies?



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

:? just wondering


----------



## STR (Sep 4, 2004)

Not sure about existing buildings, but the proposed Waterview Tower in Chicago has balconies at almost 300m.


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Maybe some HK ones:










The one in the left(the Harbourside) and the quintets on the back have probably balconies at extreme heights.


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Those towers on teh background on teh above pic was teh Sorrento: balconies at an height of 256mtrs/841ft


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Yes the Sorrento 1 is the highest building with balconies, I've checked it. FOllowed by teh Harbourside and Highcliff. All in HK.
But this list will change when the Eureka and Q1 are finished, both in Australia.


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Sorrento, Hong Kong
256mtrs/842ft
75 floors
the tallest all-residential tower in China
And the building with teh highest balconies











I only checked residential buildings..... maybe there are some not-residential buildings with balconies too so...


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Wow, it must get pretty windy that high up!


----------



## dave8721 (Aug 5, 2004)

Empire World Towers proposed in Miami will have balconies up to the 110th floor 1124 feet (342m) up. Also, Met3 in Miami will have balconies at heights up to 866ft (264m).


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

you can kill me before i go to a balcony that is 264m high


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

^^^^^^^^^^^
The sorento has it
But imagine yourself on a balcony 342mtrs high in Miami........


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

I probably faint if I go out on a balcony that high up. Who actually would like a balcony that high must have nerves of steel.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Agreed. hahaha. Those winds must be terrifying.


----------



## CULWULLA (Sep 11, 2002)

highest outdoor balcony in Australia will be up the 78storey/322m Q1 in GC< Australia. the lev74 penthouse is 217m high.


----------



## Sonic from Padova (Nov 23, 2004)

^i love this building!


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

Is this considered a "Balcony"?

Sirocco At State Tower, Bangkok. Building height 248 M, Sirocco level-242 M, Last Residential Level (218 M).


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

:rofl: Ha some of you guys like skyscrapers but are afraid of heights


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Would you stand on a platform with a 80cm/2,6ft hihg bar to protect you from falling hundreds and hundreds meters down?


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Lol sure why not if people spend all that $$$ to buy a place like that then im sure its made well enough to not fall and im not afraid of heights so thats another thing


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm not afraid of heights. But at 256mtrs it can be very windy, I'm afraid that the wind would blow me of that height....


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Hell, it was too windy for me to stand 10 seconds outside a 400ft high balcony...


----------

